# Bach Flowers: How to begin?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This coming week I wish to telephone my vet about beginning Grimm on the Bach flower essences reccomended by Maedchen (Thank you, Maedchen!







). 

My question is, how do I begin this? An aquaintence said I cannot just try them, I could mess up my dog.. I must consult a homeopath. (gee.. she herself offers homeopath consultations for a fee... hmm..







) Is this so? Can I begin Grimm on a Bach essence, or must I get a consultation done, etc. or else I would harm my dog?









The Bach essences are: *Impatiens* (most important), *Vervain*, and *Chickory*. Grimm's problem: He wants everything _RIGHT NOW!! _... and, he'd like to control everything, too. Sigh. Food coming? "whine, whine, yammer yammer yammer!!"







Going for a walk and DH comes along, who Grimm thinks he can/must be in charge of? "Yammer yammer YAMMER YAMMER!!" if DH strays a few yards from where we are walking. (control issues on Grimm's part)







Dog over there he wants to meet _RIGHT NOW?? _"BA-WOO-WOO-WOOF!!" etc. hair up, leaning forwards, wrinkly forehead. He loves other dogs.. it's not a fear issue, it's frustration at not being able to initiate a thrilling party with the other dog.







With training, ALL of these problems have gotten better... but the fire behind them, the urge to have stuff right that second, and control things, is overhwleming to Grimm and a constant undercurrent for him.







*I just want him to be able to be more at peace.*









Can I just Bach flower essences from my vet and begin Grimm on them? Must I do these essences one at a time for a few weeks each, to be sure if it helps or does not help?

Note: Here in Bavaria, Bach flower essences must come through the pharmacy with a perscription, except Rescue Remedy.

Can anybody tell me how you began with a Bach Flower essence?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Also, any opinions on the Bach flower "vine?" Does it help bossy, domineering control-issue types find a slightly more peaceful state?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I don't believe Grimm is the Vine type- who are tyrans. What you see as being dominant is just his teenager temperament going overhead.







, but he doesn't seem truly a bully to me.
If it makes you feel more confident get a consultation. There is no harm done when you try it on your own, though. Usually you should see results within a couple days, but if nothing changes after a week, you know the remedies were wrong.

You will prob. get the remedies all mixed together already in one bottle. They are given without food (wait atleast an hour before feeding), several times a day in some water.

I've given bachflowers for several years. Started with rescued dogs who had lots of issues (fear, trauma). I didn't want any potential side-effects you can get with homeopathics, so bachflower was the answer- they are so much more gentle and I have never seen any side effect. Have used them on my dogs and skin kids, too. If you read up on the remedy picture and try it for a couple days, there is really nothing that you can do wrong, IMO. 
Good luck!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay Maedchen, thanks for replying. I'll just stick for now with the Impatiens-Chickory-Vervain. I feel comfortable without the consultation, just wanted to be certain I couldn't harm Grimm. 

Okay, not with food but water... how is this done? Have him sit for an eye-dropper full of the Bach flower mixture mixed with water droppered into his mouth like giving a pill almost? I don't know when nor how often Grimm would be drinking water from his water bowl. Can I swirl a bit of honey onto the dropper, to encourage him to come for the treat and let me dropper it into his mouth? 

I am excited about this, especially if you have seen it help rescues with issues. I am reading on websites about it now, as getting books is tough for me. This sounds like a potentially good way to help Grimm feel released from such strong urges, to give him more of a sense of peace.... be a bit more comfortable in his own skin.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

You don't want to use the dropper in Grimm's mouth- it will contaminate the bottle. I usually put the drops in a tablespoon of water and let it slide into the mouth by lifting the upper lip.

Patty, there's so much info about it on the internet, you really don't need to buy a book. But should you get one, I can recommend this one Bachflower remedies for Animals


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Maedchen, this will, I think, be easy. Grimm will probably consider it a treat.







DH will be ringing the vet this week so I can pick up a mixture for Grimm this week or next!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay, I hit a snag.







My vet does not do Bach flower, only homeopathy. I will have to try to find the Bach flower essences myself, maybe in a healthfood store (Reformhaus) or online. 

If they are not specificly formulated "for pets," can they harm Grimm? (I think they have alcohol, or?)

Will the dosage on the bottle be as appropriate for a GSD as for a human?









I guess I will begin with Impatiens, when I can find/order it. Maedchen hit the nail right on the head-- Grimm's main frustration is his impatience. I want so much to give him some peace, some relief.


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't take my word on it but you can use the human Bach's on dogs adjusting the dosage as recommended on the bottle. I think the Rescue Remedy for dogs on their website is just a mixture of the other essences. 

When I asked about Bach's essences I was told to give him (my dog) Mimulus and Lark I think.. I never did do it but I guess what I'm trying to say is there is no difference between "human" and "dog" safe essences. But I think BE has a number on their website you can call to confirm or you can email them. 

Also if you can't find it in stores ebay is a great place to get them (I think there is an ebay store that has all of them you can just browse through) Good luck


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know much about the Bach essences -- a warning to be careful with them if your dog is prone to pancreatitis -- even the small amounts of alcohol can cause problems (I speak from experience).

If you are using a homeopathic remedy, do not mix the two. Ideally, they shouldn't be used together at all. If they are, they need to be carefully separated, and I wouldn't give the bach essence within a week of trying a new homeopathic remedy. That's just me -- curious to see what Maedchen thinks.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI don't know much about the Bach essences -- a warning to be careful with them if your dog is prone to pancreatitis -- even the small amounts of alcohol can cause problems (I speak from experience).


Sorry to be picking apart your message, lol.









Just so you know - and maybe you do - there are other high quality flower essence makers out there that do not use alcohol (brandy) as a preservative. 



> Originally Posted By: LisaTIf you are using a homeopathic remedy, do not mix the two. Ideally, they shouldn't be used together at all. If they are, they need to be carefully separated, and I wouldn't give the bach essence within a week of trying a new homeopathic remedy. That's just me -- curious to see what Maedchen thinks.


I'm curious about this, as I've never been under the impression that homeopathy and flower essences could not be used at the same time. I don't know about "mixing" or "separating" either. I'll have to do some research on that. Flower essences do not contain any part of the actual plant material at all. It is vibrational, the essence of the plant, if that makes sense.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I found an Apotheke (pharmacy here) that could get me the Bach flower essences for Grimm... but the woman was worried, because they contain alcohol, and maybe that can harm a pet? What do you think? Should I try to find Bach flower essences preserved withOUT alcohol, or is the amount too tiny to worry about?

I really want to try these with Grimm. In the coming year, TTouch and Bach flower are my goals for being able to help Grimm feel good, feel well and comfortable.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaJust so you know - and maybe you do - there are other high quality flower essence makers out there that do not use alcohol (brandy) as a preservative.


I didn't know that -- do you have a link or a brand?



> Quote:I'm curious about this, as I've never been under the impression that homeopathy and flower essences could not be used at the same time. I don't know about "mixing" or "separating" either. I'll have to do some research on that. Flower essences do not contain any part of the actual plant material at all. It is vibrational, the essence of the plant, if that makes sense.


Anything energetic can interfere with a homeopathic remedy. In fact, even having an acupuncture session to close to the administration of a remedy is not optimal.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaJust so you know - and maybe you do - there are other high quality flower essence makers out there that do not use alcohol (brandy) as a preservative.
> ...


I saw a brand at the health food store this weekend, can't remember the name! ...but it did not contain alcohol.

Green Hope Farm

Delta Gardens/David Dalton (says vinegar or brandy)

Lichenwood (thought her essences were without alcohol but I can't find it on her website)




> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaI'm curious about this, as I've never been under the impression that homeopathy and flower essences could not be used at the same time. I don't know about "mixing" or "separating" either. I'll have to do some research on that. Flower essences do not contain any part of the actual plant material at all. It is vibrational, the essence of the plant, if that makes sense.
> ...


I'm curious as to why you believe this. And, I'm thinking this may be a matter of perspective and not so much fact...at least on the east coast. Not saying that there isn't any truth to the perspective but in 10 + years of working in the field of complementary therapies/healthcare (and receiving them) I have not heard that. Having said that, I do not practice Acupuncture nor am I a Homeopathic Physician. You've sent me on a research mission now - thanks for bringing it up!









Experience has taught me, too, that not all practitioners of any given health or healing modality or practice will necessarily agree on treatments - no matter how many years they've been practicing.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf... but the woman was worried, because they contain alcohol, and maybe that can harm a pet? What do you think? Should I try to find Bach flower essences preserved withOUT alcohol, or is the amount too tiny to worry about?


I believe that the Bach stock essences all contain brandy - 27% - even the Rescue Remedy marketed for animals...which I'm pretty sure are the same.

Because the essences are energetic, they do not need to be taken orally. You can put them in a spray bottle and spray the environment or an area on the body.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Another informative resource & link I forgot to add above:

Flower Essence Society

Article on Flower Essence Society's website regarding alcohol sensitivity.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_Betula
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaT
> ...


I don't know of a homeopathic practitioner that does not believe this. Though they will vary to some extent. The purists will say that they shouldn't be mixed at all. Those that are more practical, will mix, with certain guidelines. Some will say to avoid coffee, mints, medicines, etc. From what I can gather, the list of what an individual homeopath feels interferes is the part that is independent.

I know certain things that energetically affect my dog. When I dose homeopathically, I am carefully with those so that I don't interfere with the treatment. When I dose, and with what potency can also affect how things are juggled together.

http://www.healthy.net/asp/templates/article.asp?PageType=Article&ID=446

http://www.theavh.org/referral/sop.php


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks a bunch for the links to the remedy info!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

You're welcome and thanks to you, too!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Know what? I just remembered something. Last year, Grimm had chronic diarrhea, and the vet put him on antibiotics. But she also gave him "some homeopathy." It was Nux Vomica, and... Mercury Solubilis? They were pills. I thought homeopathy was a liquid, like Bach flower! I have SO much to learn. (by the way, after all tests came back negative for SIBO, EPI, bacteria, IBD, etc etc-- I put Grimm on a raw diet and no more runny poop)

Thank you for the websites.. I have lots to read!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Yes you're correct, Lisa. Homeopathic treatment & Bachflower shouldn't be mixed. But it also depends. 
If you only take a low potency homeopathic remedy (just for the physical level), like to build up/support organs, broken bones etc, then it would be ok to also give a bachflower for the emotional well being. But when you receive constitutional homeopathic treatment- which takes into accout the physical and mental picture (the whole being) there would be no need for an add. bachflower remedy- but if you still give one I would imagine it could throw the system out of balance, although high potency homeopathics are more powerfull then any bachflower.

If someone is concerned about alcohol, just dilute the remedy. I never use the stock bottle (except for rescue remedy) and just mix a couple drops of each essence into a new bottle with distilled water. I wouldn't use this longer then a week though.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_Anything energetic can interfere with a homeopathic remedy_

X-rays interfer with any type of energy healing too. I found it inactivates f.e. reiki.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Never thought about xrays. You sure can't avoid so many of these things...

My husband laughed at me because I didn't want our wireless computer thingee right next to where Indy spends most of her day. we make sure that it is turned off when she is there sleeping.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

But, all of us are bombarded CONSTANTLY by radio waves etc. (okay, me less than most-- I live in The Middle of Nowhere) What "waves" interfere, which are okay? Think of all the broadcasts. Perhaps it doesn't interfere, or perhaps it does. Just thinking aloud-- LOTS of frequencies and types of waves emitted, sent, broadcast.

Very interesting subject! I did not know homeopathy was considered stronger than Bach flower... does that tend to mean usually more effective?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know enough about Bach flowers.

Perhaps longer lasting?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_I did not know homeopathy was considered stronger than Bach flower... does that tend to mean usually more effective? _

If you give the correct remedy yes, absolutely. But if you give the wrong homeopathic remedy in a high potency you can cause a lot of damage, throwing the system out of balance. You can not cause real damage when you give the wrong blachflower. Vithoulkas explains how homeopathics work on the body's electrodynamic level in his book "science of homeopathy" very well.


----------

